# January 2016 Member monthly Giveaway



## Jim

I am going to give away 3 more rulers! 

I am giving away Three 36' Vinyl decal rulers for your boat, cooler, or wherever you see fit! 







All you need to do is reply with "IN" and I will use Random.org to pick 3 winners on January 31, 2016.

These decals are the best, and are made from our board sponsor Vinyl Images Inc. Check them out for all your boat letter, decal, and Vinyl needs.


----------



## P16209

IN

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS

IN


----------



## Mjmj

In


----------



## lovedr79

In


----------



## LDUBS

In. 

Thanks.


----------



## nytebyte

In


----------



## Wyatt

In! 

Now lemme win!


----------



## edwonbass

IN


----------



## hipster dufus

in


----------



## worminken

In


----------



## schukster

IN

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkfoot

In ty


----------



## IADIVER

IN


----------



## Fire1386

IN......


----------



## KMixson

IN


----------



## ScouterJames

IN! :LOL2:


----------



## abevelheimer

in


----------



## shanny871

IN


----------



## trackerpro

in


----------



## New River Rat

"IN"


----------



## Chrisja77

In!


----------



## Darryle

In


----------



## Buckethead

In


----------



## Catch Release Repeat

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macrosill

In


----------



## DPI

Count me in!


----------



## Dowellz

In


----------



## earl60446

in


----------



## Cstamey17

in


----------



## Jim

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner (lame, I know :LOL2: )

Winners are:
Shanny871
ChrisJA77
Worminken

Please PM me your mailing info so I can get them out. 

Jim


----------

